# BIKER in/um Braunschweig hier irgendwo ???



## kukuxumusu (1. November 2002)

Moin,


treiben sich hier eigentlich auch Biker aus dem Raum BS/WF/GS rum ???

Sach ma watt, damit wir 'ne STREITMACHT bilden können.

Gruss

BERND


----------



## Ackebua (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Moin,
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte bei uns in B/B die Information eintreffen, daß sich in BS/WF/GS auch eine Keimzelle bildet, kommen wir und ersticken die erst frisch auflodernd Flamme.  

Ackebua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (1. November 2002)

Also ich bin ca. jedes zweite WE in WOB, weil meine Freundin da wohnt. Gilt das?


----------



## Quen (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Moin,
> 
> 
> ...


Moinsens...

Sag mal Bernd, hast Du mal bei ACS gearbeitet?
(wenn ich mir so Deinen Fuhrpark anschaue liegt das ja nahe)


----------



## eL (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *
> 
> Sollte bei uns in B/B die Information eintreffen, daß sich in BS/WF/GS auch eine Keimzelle bildet, kommen wir und ersticken die erst frisch auflodernd Flamme.
> ...


Haltet ein haltet ein häuptling spitze feder!!der Kukuxdingensda ist ein edler ritter mit dem ich seit an seit schulter an schulter auf dem kreuzzug is Baziland kämpfe.Auf das die lederhosen endlich aufhören rumzulullen


----------



## kukuxumusu (3. November 2002)

@ Quen

Heho

Korregte, gut geraten. Hab ma bei ACS gearbeitet. Stimmt exakt. Bist Du ab un an mal in BS ?? Könnte man ja mal ne Tour zusammen starten. Oder wenn Du Dich im Harz rumtreibst, bin ich auch dabei.  


@ EL-D

Meister EL. DANK tausendfach für Ihre holde Unterstützung in der Sache der meinigen. Bring die Kunde und trag diese weiter nach Berlin, dieser unserer Hauptstadt, auf das niemand meine keimende BS STREITMACHT ersticken möge und wir irgendwann das MÄCHTIGSTE Forum im Universum werden und die HAuptstadt "RULEN". 
Also, wir werden den BAzis das SCHWUCHTELN schon abgewöhnen. HA, da haben wir doch schon anderes geschafft (z.B. Radfahern ohne Stützräder...)


Gruss

BERND


----------



## Quen (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *@ Quen
> 
> Heho
> ...


Hallo,

nö, wieso sollte ich nach BS fahren wenn ich den Deister direkt vor der Tür habe?! ;-) Aber Harz klingt schon verlockender... Oder Du kommst mal mit auf ne Tour in den Deister!

Sebastian


----------



## kukuxumusu (3. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *
> 
> nö, wieso sollte ich nach BS fahren wenn ich den Deister direkt vor der Tür habe?! ;-) Aber Harz klingt schon verlockender... Oder Du kommst mal mit auf ne Tour in den Deister!
> ...



Joo, das stimmt natürlich. Aber da habe ich ja schon einen  Anlaufpunkt im Deister. Ich wollte da schon immer mal ne Tour starten. Sollten wir uns also mal zu ner Tour kontakten. Oder bei schnee ne Tour im Harz fahren. Also, wenn de ne Tour planst, meld Dich. Gleiches werde ich tun wenn ich in Harz fahre.


@Mischuwi

YEP, Wob is gebongt un gehört auch zu unserer neuen KEIMZELLE. Ruf mal Deine PM ab.


@Ackebua

Lieber Herr A-BUA. Ich werd woll doch mal nach B kommen müssen und Sie mit meiner neu erstandenen BABYLU nach "Kurier-des-Zaren-Art" blenden müssen. Halten Sie sich also etwas zurück in Ihren Äusserungen, ich habe, wie Sie bereits an dem völlig richtigen Kommentar des Herren EL-D bemerkt haben werden, meine Verbündeten im Geiste überall rekrutiert und würde Sie, zu Ihrem eigenen Schutze und zur Wahrung Ihres Standes in den Eigenen Reihen, daher um ZÜGELUNG Ihrer forschen, unbedachten Zunge bitten.

Hochachtungsvoll

DER KEIM DER ZELLE BS/WOB/WF/GS


----------



## Ackebua (4. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *@Ackebua
> 
> Lieber Herr A-BUA. Ich werd woll doch mal nach B kommen müssen und Sie mit meiner neu erstandenen BABYLU nach "Kurier-des-Zaren-Art" blenden müssen. Halten Sie sich also etwas zurück in Ihren Äusserungen, ich habe, wie Sie bereits an dem völlig richtigen Kommentar des Herren EL-D bemerkt haben werden, meine Verbündeten im Geiste überall rekrutiert und würde Sie, zu Ihrem eigenen Schutze und zur Wahrung Ihres Standes in den Eigenen Reihen, daher um ZÜGELUNG Ihrer forschen, unbedachten Zunge bitten.
> ...



Ja ja, ist ja schon gut. Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, daß EL mir in den Rücken  fELlt, einer aus den eigenen Reihen! 
Doch kommt nur, Ihr mit Eurer SäuglingsfunzEL, ich lasse daraus ein schwarzes Loch entstehen, sollte ich meinen Eigenbau-Fluter entzünden. 

hauptstädtische Grüße,
AB


----------



## Mr. Kanister (4. November 2002)

@ kukuxumusu 

also hier gibbet schon einige in der Nähe von BS wie du sicherlich an der Suchfunktion erkannt hast 

so wie auch ich aus der Nähe von BS stamme. Allerdings bin ich noch kein tapferer Ritter sondern gerade erst dem Knabenalter entsprungen  - somit bin ich gerade erst auf der Stufe des Knappen angekommen und der gesellschaft eines solch edlen und tapferen Ritters nicht würdig

zudem ist mein "edles Roß" eher ein Schaukelpferdchen denn ein kräftiges Pferd


----------



## kukuxumusu (5. November 2002)

Nun Mr. Knister

auch ein Ritter benötigt Mitstreiter und aus einem Knappen kann sich schnell ein Ritteranwärter (wenn auch ersteinmal der unteren Kategorie) entwickeln. Sollten wir deshalb nicht trotzdem zusammen halten ??? 

Sollten uns deshalb trotzdem mal zu einer Tour treffen. Vielleicht kommen ja auch noch einige andere Streiter zusammen. Und das es hier auch andere gibt hast Du ja schon festgestellt, aber man muss nicht nur VIRTUELL (dolles Wort...) vorhanden sein sondern auch aktiv HIER BIN ICH, ICH WILL MITKEIMEN IN DER NEUEN KEIMZELLE BS... schreien, dann funzt es erst.

Also, gelobt seid Ihr Kanppe, da Ihr den Muit aufbrachtet Euch zu melden. Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.

Gruss

BERND


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Kanister (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


  das hört man doch gerne 

allerdings ist Braunschweig mit seiner Umgebung nicht gerade der ideale ort zum biken - nicht das ich ganz unzufrieden wäre aber wenn man sich hier manche - vielleicht auch nicht ohne übertreibung überlieferten - Botenberichte hört kann man schon neidisch werden 

wie wäre es zu geeigneter Zeit mal mit ner Tour - allerdings erst wenn zu baldiger Zeit mein neues Roß im stall steht 

auch sogenannten nachtfahrten wäre ich nicht abgeneigt  

 auf die neue Keimzelle BS


----------



## netsrac (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Moin,
> 
> 
> ...



mahlzeit,

bin aus wf und, wenn zeitlich möglich gern im harz unterwegs.
des weiteren in asse und oder, sind doch aber eher die feierabendrunden.
zur zeit etwas stark untrainiert, da zeitmangel, aber ich denke, wenn man sich zu einen night-ride treffen könnte, wär sicher was machbar. könnte bestimmt noch einen anderen überreden.

gruß c.

bin mal gespannt, was geht.


----------



## kukuxumusu (5. November 2002)

Also Keimzellen-Mitglieder,



da geht ja was. Also

@Mr.Knister

Jau, sach an wenn dein neues Ross fertig ist un dann  ab dafür. Ich bin dabei. Meld er sich einfach.


@Netsrac

Nacht-Ritt is demnächst auch bei mir möglich mit einer bald neu erstandenen Babylu. Dann geht dat los. Ja also, hab diese woche keine Zeit und nächste Woche Urlaub aber dann sollten wir "Nägel mit Köpfen" machen. 

Wat sachste dazu ??


@A-Bua

He, ich werde wohl nun doch mal überlegen einen KONTROLLBESUCH in unserer Hauptstadt durchzuführen und nachzusehen ob Deine LAtüchte auch STVZO ist  
Wann ist denn bei Euch mal wieder ein NachtRitt geplant ?? 

@ ALL

Kann nix schaden wenn der eine oder andere sich hier noch mit einklingt und meldet.

GABT GAS

Gruss

BERND


----------



## Rabbit (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Also Keimzellen-Mitglieder,
> 
> da geht ja was. Also*


Schön mal wieder miterleben zu dürfen, wie sich da eine weitere, neue Keimzelle bildet 

Aber ich möchte doch hoffen das dies nicht über kurz oder lang dazu führen wird, daß ihr plötzlich euer "eigenes" Lokalforum haben wollt 

Also, Harztouren bitte immer wieder schön hier ankündigen, vielleicht muß ich dann nicht immer mit Pan & Co. da anrücken


----------



## netsrac (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Also Keimzellen-Mitglieder,
> 
> 
> ...



n' abend,

meld dich dann mal. wenn ich dann ein wenig zeit finde und du auch mit einem nicht ganz so schnellen mitstreiter klarkommst, reiten wir mal los.

gruß c.


----------



## eL (5. November 2002)

> He, ich werde wohl nun doch mal überlegen einen KONTROLLBESUCH in unserer Hauptstadt durchzuführen und nachzusehen ob Deine LAtüchte auch STVZO ist Wann ist denn bei Euch mal wieder ein NachtRitt geplant ??


übermorgen!!! aber warum fragt ihr???leset das forum der Berliner und ihr wisset bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuxumusu (6. November 2002)

@RAbbit

DAnke für die tröstenden Wort bei meinem Versuch hier einige Nimmersatte Radler hinter'm Ofen vorzulocken. Aber, Meister Hase, keine Sorge wir werden uns nicht als SPALTER erweisen und einen Keil in die Gesamtmenge der Norddeutschen bikenden Gemeinde treiben. Und HArztouren sind eine allseits beliebte Variante der Selbskasteiung und werden selbstredend im NordForum weiter kommuniziert.  


@Netsrac

Jep, geht klar. Wenn GEHT dann mach ich ANSAGE. Und dann erleuchten wir die NAcht mit uns Leuchten... Und zu dem Thema "nicht so schnell" kann ich nur sagen: ********GAL, hauptsache gefahren wird. Und Schnell ist eh Definitionssache  

@El-d

hELl der Mann. Stimmt natürlich und habe ich gerade ebend gesehen. Aber leider ist am Do meine Wenigkeit nicht gerade in B. DAher... ein nächstes MAL. Aber ich werde Euch schon heimleuchten   

Gruss

BERND


----------



## netsrac (6. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *@RAbbit
> 
> @Netsrac
> ...


hast du denn schon eine ahnung wo`s hingehen soll?
 einzelheiten können wir ja dann klären.

gruß c.


----------



## kukuxumusu (7. November 2002)

Nööö Netsrac,


hab keine Ahnung. Denke das machen wir spontan. Telefonieren dann am besten mal und checken was Du und was ich kenne und wo man sich am besten treffen kann und so weiter. Wenn noch andere mit von der Party sind müssen wa das ja evtl. auch berücksichtigen. Also, ab übernächste Woche geht klar, klar ??

Dann schnacken wir mal.

Gruss
BERND


----------



## netsrac (8. November 2002)

moin,

geht klar.

aufruf an alle bewegungs(f)reudigen:

wer mit will, meldet sich hier.
am besten mit tourenvorschlag.
dran denken, was euer akku hergibt.

auf zahlreiche reiter 

bis dann


----------



## feeelix (10. November 2002)

hi!

braunschweig lebt bike-technisch! freut mich!

bin derzeit nur am wochenende in bs. und auch nicht an jedem.

aber wenn da was geht, brächte ich mein rad mal mit für 'ne tour am sams- oder sonntag.

zur location: es fielen schon harz, asse und oder (die oder ist doch 'n fluss!?!). aber was ist denn mit dem elm? kann man da nicht gut fahren? die asse ist doch etwas lütt, oder?

wie wäre es mit sonntag, dem 17. november?

gruß aus düsseldorf in die heimat

feeelix


----------



## netsrac (10. November 2002)

ein freudiges " n'abend" ind die Altbier-Hauptstadt,

zu meiner schande gestehe ich, daß ich noch nie im elm gefahren bin.
nun bin ich neugierig. kennst du dich dort aus?
dann kannst du ja den guide machen.

ich guck mal, ob ich sonntag frei machen kann.


----------



## feeelix (10. November 2002)

nee leider kenne ich mich da gar nicht aus, netsrac (Net-Schreck? )!

bin da nur früher - vor ca. 14 jahren - immer mit dem rennrad über straßen gedüst. das war's.

muss doch aber hier einen geben, der sich dort auskennt, oder? warten wir mal noch ein bisschen ab.

nur müsste ich am besten bis dienstag abend wissen, ob ich den heckgepäckträger montieren muss oder nicht!

gruß

feeelix


----------



## kukuxumusu (10. November 2002)

Joo, kenn mich aus im Elm. Problem is nur das man da erst ma hinmuss zum nightride un das dauert von BS ca. 45 min. je nach dem wo man langfährt. Dann 'n bischen im Elm rumgurken un wieder zurück. Also, je nachdem wie fix man is ne 50 KM Runde mit ca. 2-2,5 h Dauer.

Na warum nicht. Also, Sonntag der 17 wär ok für mich. Ob Nightride oder nicht is ja diskutabel. Fahren sollten wir auf jeden Fall. Also, ich bin dafür.

@Netsrac

Biste dabei ???

Wer is noch mit von der Party ???


Gruss

BERND


----------



## netsrac (11. November 2002)

moin,

bin auch dafür. dann will ich meine müden knochen mal bewegen. 

ich bring auch evtl. noch den ein oder anderen mit.

einzelheiten klären wir noch.


----------



## kukuxumusu (11. November 2002)

@Netsrac

Von wo startest Du denn ?? Oder besser, wo wohnst Du denn ??


@Feeelix

Gleiche Frage stellt sich bei Dir ???


Wär ja gut wenn alle starten könnten ohne mit Auto anzureisen.


Also, kreisen wir die Möglichkeiten doch mal ein um auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen   


Also, nette Woche die Herren

Gruss

BERND


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (11. November 2002)

ich schick dir mal ne pm


----------



## feeelix (11. November 2002)

moin!

wohne in der nachbarschaft von stadthalle und viewegs garten.

sooo weit ist es doch bis zum elm nicht, oder? dann wären wir auf jeden fall warm.

aber abends ginge nicht! muss ja wieder zurück nach düsseldorf! ne leuchte hätte ich, aber nur so eine normalo-leuchte. kein power-ding.

und, kuckuck (darf ich den namen so vereinfachen?), auf der suche nach "elm" fand ich 'nen thread, wo einer aus schöppenstedt fragte ...

gruß

feeelix


----------



## kukuxumusu (11. November 2002)

Jau, dann würd ich ma sagen das wa uns Sonnntag gegen Vormittag treffen. geht das bei Euch ??? So gegen 10:00 rum ??

Wie siehst denn allg. mit der Kondition so aus ??? Nur um zu wissen wo ich die Tour langfahre und wie lange wir ca. benötigen !

Können die tour auch etwas später starten dann fahre ich noch ne kleine Runde vorweg. Is mir latte müsst nur mal 'n paar Parameter ansagen damit ich planen kann.

Ich denk halt mal 50 Km reichen erstmal zu Anfang ?? Oder lieber weniger. Is aber nicht so anstrengend da wir ja erstmal in Elm müssen un auch wieder zurück. Also sind 2/3 des Wegs An-Rückfahrt. Und dann 'n bischen Elm. 

Bringe evtl. auch noch'n Freund mit. 

Gruss

Bernd


----------



## feeelix (11. November 2002)

oh goddogodd! nich so früh!

ich würde schon gern noch aufstehen und frühstücken, bevor ich radele! ;-)

und ich komme doch samstags immer erst so spät ins bett!

ich hatte so an 12 oder 13 uhr gedacht. 17 uhr wird es dunkel, ne? dann hätten wir 5 bzw. 4 stunden. reicht doch.

zur kondition. ich bin vorgestern in dortmund die ctf mit 57 km gefahren (guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27301 und/oder hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35011). nachdem ich bestimmt drei/vier wochen fast nichts gemacht hatte, habe ich zwischenzeitlich ein bisschen geschwächelt. dann ging es aber wieder.

so 50 km sind also ok für mich.

wären wir dann zu viert?

gruß

feeelix


----------



## kukuxumusu (11. November 2002)

Hee Feelix, 

Langschläfer oder ÜBER DEN DURST TRINKER ??? 

Na egal, meineste das de 11:30 schaffen kannst ?? Ich weiss nicht wie es bei netsrac aussieht, aber ich würd ganz gerne dann noch was am Nachmittag unternehmen. Aber wir können ja mal sehen was die anderen Mitstreiter so sagen. Ich bin ja nicht nur am Wochenende in der Heimat, also richte ich mich da etwas nach Dir.


Also, MÄNNERS, was sagt Ihr denn zur Startzeit ????


Gruss

BERND


----------



## feeelix (12. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Langschläfer oder ÜBER DEN DURST TRINKER ???*


vor allem bin ich ein nicht-ins-bett-finder. gerade ist es 0:45 uhr und ich bin noch hellwach.

joa ... 11:30 uhr ... ....... vielleicht 12:00 uhr?

und wo? ich wollte gerade den haupteingang von der stadthalle als (für den fall der fälle ja sogar überdachten) treffpunkt vorschlagen, aber da ist meines wissens sinfonie-konzert um 11 uhr. wäre also wohl nicht sooo günstig!

wo wohnst du? ungefähr?

und: wenn es bissel regnet fahren wir trotzdem? nicht dass ich mein rad umsonst mitbringe!!!

gruß

feeelix


----------



## netsrac (12. November 2002)

11.30 ist  .

wir können den termin ja jetzt unter last minute biking reinstellen.
wie ist es denn mit dem hauptfriedhof als treff?
müssen wir da nicht eh raus?

dann hätt ich es auch nicht soweit bis zur letzten ruhestätte 

zur kondition:
wenn du sagst, 2/3 sind anfahrt, dann denke ich mal straße, oder? dann krieg ich das mit den 50 km bestimmt hin.

gruß c.


----------



## feeelix (12. November 2002)

moin!

na gut, dann bin ich wohl überstimmt: 11:30 uhr.

der friedhof als treffpunkt? der ist groß! wäre reifen holert oder opel dürkopp nicht besser? oder die esso-tanke an der ecke ackerstraße?

gruß

feeelix


----------



## netsrac (12. November 2002)

ich bin für die esso tanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (12. November 2002)

hallo! wo seid ihr denn?

ich werde gleich noch meinen träger an's auto bauen, da ich morgen schon nach bs fahre, bevor ich dann aber noch beruflich nach hamburg muss.

dann gibt es kein zurück mehr! will den nicht umsonst draufgepfriemelt haben! 

sollten wir noch einen extra-thread "braunschweig und elm am 17. november" aufmachen? hier guckt vielleicht nicht jeder rein. ich mach das gleich einfach mal. und last minute auch.

lasst noch mal was von euch lesen heute. ab morgen mittag kann ich nicht mehr so oft und easy ins forum.

gruß

feeelix


----------



## kukuxumusu (12. November 2002)

Hi Feelix,


is doch klasse das de das Dingel gleich ma mit inne Hand nimmst un inne LM stellst. Suuuper. 

Un Esso Tanke is auch korregte. geht sich gut von da aus in Elm zu bügeln. Ich bring noch 1 Mann mit. Also, Sonntag 11.30 Esso-Tanke.

Schick Dir und Netsrac noch meine Mobilnummer für evtl. Schlechtwetter-Änderungen. Aber dann müssts schon Hunde und Katzen regnen das ich nicht fahre.

Also, bis denne


Gruss

BERND


----------



## netsrac (13. November 2002)

dann am sonntag um 11:30.

gruß c.


----------



## Elmtb (19. November 2002)

Tach Leute!

Ist ja interessant wieviele Leute sich im Elm rumtreiben. Fahre seit Jahren da rum und habe erst jetzt das Forum hier entdeckt. Also ich komme jedenfalls aus der Nähe des Elmes. Lasst mal ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden oder haltet mal die Augen nach mir auf! Würde mal gerne ein paar Mitstreiter treffen. Habe schwarz-rotes bike und blauen Helm.

cu-
Shawn


----------



## kukuxumusu (19. November 2002)

Yep,


dann biste wohl als unser ELMSCOUT ausgemacht. Ha, dann baldover mal ne nette Tour aus und sach an wann !



Gruss

BERND


----------



## Mr. Kanister (19. November 2002)

@kukuxumusu / netsrac

wie war eigentlich eure Elmtour letzten Sonntach ??? erzähl ma ein bisschen



/EDIT:
PS: hab grad gelesen, dass es nichts geworden ist mit der Tour - hat sich meine frage dann wohl erledigt  

vielleicht bin ich ja auch mal mit von der Partie ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (19. November 2002)

sei gegrüßt.

schließe mich voll und ganz kukuxumusu an.

bin ja eh sehr gespannt, da ich noch nie richtig (schande über mich) im elm war.

laß uns nicht so lange warten ...

gruß c.


----------



## netsrac (19. November 2002)

... und ihre leiden.

nun, mr. kanister, um ehrlich zu sein, hat die tour nicht stattgefunden.
aufgrund der besch..eidenen wetterlage, einiger absagen an mich und der info von kukuxumusu, welcher am vortag noch mit dem bike unterwegs war und über den schlechten zustand der wege informierte, haben wir beschlossen den ersten zellenritt zu verschieben.

nachdem wir nun - hoffentlich - einen wohl bestens geeigneten scout haben, wäre es schön, wenn noch ein paar mehr leute bereit sind, die keimzelle erwachen und starken zu lassen.

  

ich konnte es mir am sonntag aber nicht nehmen lassen doch noch ein wenig unterwegs zu sein und es war wahrlich nicht schön 

lieber mr. kanister. ich hoffe doch, daß wir mit deiner teilnahme rechnen dürfen.

vielleicht wird der erste ritt ja auch ein nachtritt ??

bis dann c.


----------



## Mr. Kanister (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von netsrac _
> 
> vielleicht wird der erste ritt ja auch ein nachtritt ??
> 
> bis dann c.



warum nicht ? ich hab mir gerade einen netten scheinwerfer ans rad gebastelt - allerdings muss ich noch ne vernünftige akkuhalterung finden 

laufzeit hätte ich allerdings nicht mehr als 3 stunden und ich fahre zudem noch ein etwas älteres ungefedertes bike - zu holperig sollte es also nicht sein

falls also der junge und dynamische Mr. Kanister  auf seinem billigrad und mit selbstgebautem klapperscheinwerfer daherkommt wäre es nett wenn nicht die ganze truppe in schallendes gelächter verfallt


----------



## netsrac (19. November 2002)

na ich denke, da mußt du dir keine sorgen machen.

ich hoffe ja auch immer, daß ich mithalte ...

bei mir reicht der akku allerdings ca. 2std. je nach gelände, aber ich denke das reicht auch.

wie siehts denn mit dem flaschenhalter als akku-halterung aus?
wär das ne möglichkeit?


----------



## Mr. Kanister (19. November 2002)

Flaschenhalter wär net so gut weil ich Bleiakkus habe die je so um die 2 Kilo wiegen - das Zusatzgewicht is mir wurscht - aber wenn ich mich mitm Rad hinlege haut es mir eventuell die Flaschenhalterung raus 

ich werd nochmal schaun - ansonsten schmeiß ich die zwei stück einfach in nen rucksack rein ... vorerst reicht das ja auch


----------



## Elmtb (21. November 2002)

So,

Kennt ihr euch denn einigermaßen gediegen im Elm aus? Also ich glaube ich kenne so ziemlich jeden Weg zwischen Diana Ruh, Reitlingstal, Fernsehturm und Straße. Ich fahre also hauptsächlich im nördlicheren Elm-Gebiet (westlich von dieser Straße, vergessen wie die heißt) Wenn ihr mal wieder plant, sagt mal frühzeitig bescheid! Ich möchte auch mal meine Kenntnis erweitern.
Jetzt hat immer noch keiner gesagt wo ihr langfahrt. Wo fahrt ihr rein? So wie ich hinter Veltheim den Waldweg oder was oder wie? sacht ma an!

P.S.

Wenn ihr wollt kann ich mal ein paar Karten einscannen und ein paar touren vorschlagen. Da muss ich am Besten noch wissen wie weit ihr so fahren wollt.


----------



## netsrac (21. November 2002)

hi,
wie schon erwähnt, war ich noch nie wirklich im elm unterwegs -->
bin aber zu jeder schandtat bereit und daher bike ich überall mit.

also, wenn wir uns dort irgendwo treffen, dann kann die tour etwas länger dauern (arbeite gerade an meiner kondi ).

mit start von bs aus finde ich 50km insgesamt für den anfang nicht schlecht. am besten mit lockerem tempo.

aber schick ruhig mal deine tourenvorschläge.

wie ist denn der elm so von den trails her???

gruß
carsten


----------



## Elmtb (22. November 2002)

Hallo netsrac,

die trails sind verglichen mit dem Harz sehr einfach. Die Steigungen sind meißt konstant und mit leichtem bis mittleren Anstieg. Es gibt zum Teil längere downhill-Strecken, die eher fürs schnelle Fahren sind als für halsbrecherische downhill-Aktionen. Ich kenne nur eine richtig heftige Steigung und zwar knapp nördlich vom Reitlingstal.
Ich habe mal mit dem Höhenmesser gemessen und das Höchste was ich erklommen habe waren 330 m über Meer. Braunschweig hat ca. 90 m, also ca. 240 m gesamt. 
Also halb so wild alles!

Ach ja,
wer es drauf anlegt möge sich die asphaltierte Steilstreck zwischen Bornum und Dianas Ruh hochbegeben. Da werdet ihr garantiert warm. Umgekehrt geht´s runter mit ca. 75 km/h.


----------



## feeelix (22. November 2002)

und wie ist es in der asse, elmtb?

gruß nach bs

feeelix


----------



## netsrac (22. November 2002)

@ feeelix

zur asse kann ich dir was sagen. so wie sich das anhört, ist das so wie der elm ... bloß kleiner.
für mich halt ideal für die feierabendrunde.

@ all:
laßt uns einen neuen termin machen, damit die zelle wachsen kann.

gruß c.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuxumusu (22. November 2002)

Jau, genau:


Daher schlage ich mal den nächsten Samstag vor: 30.11.

Zeit: ca. 11.00
Distanz: wie gehabt ca 50-55 KM
Tempo: mässig, halt Grundlagenausdauer


Also, Treffpunkt könnten wir ja wie beim ersten Versuch nehmen, gelle ???


Also, Freiwillige vor 

Gruss  

BERND


----------



## netsrac (23. November 2002)

geht klar.
termin ist freigehalten. treffpunkt ist auch i.o.

gruß c.


----------



## Elmtb (24. November 2002)

Tach feeelix,

In der Asse ist es wirklich fast wie im Elm. 
Das einzig doofe ist dass es eigentlich nur eine langgestreckte Erhebung ist, während der Elm aus mehreren Bergen besteht. 
Am westlichen Rand ist glaube ich noch eine Art Downhillstrecke. Die Höhenunterschiede sind maximal 200 m. Der höchste Punkt hat etwa 300 m.
Fürs Training ist die Asse sicher ausreichend, aber für längere Touren eher nicht so. 
Es ist eigentlich so, dass man z.B. von Westen hochfährt, danach runter fährt und schon wieder draußen ist. Man kann auch quer fahren, aber dann wirds noch kürzer ;-)


Endlich:

Habe gerade Strecke vom Elm fertig gemacht!!
Das ist eine Karte in .jpg, allerdings 640 KB und über 1000 Pixel groß. Wer hat eine Idee, wie ma die am Besten angucken kann ohne die jedem per Email zu schicken? 
Beim Profilbild sind nur 430 Pixel oder so erlaubt.


----------



## feeelix (25. November 2002)

moin!

wenn du sie irgendwo auf 'nen server legen kannst, dann kannst du sie doch hier verlinken mit "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" hinter der adresse!

gruß

feeelix


----------



## captainhowdy (25. November 2002)

ich finde die asse total cool... teilweise besser als elm (wenn auch viel kleiner und enger...) 
wollt ihr am nächsten samstag fahren ?!
dürfte ich da mit??? son kleiner einsamer biker aus schöppenstedt?! 
cu
-howdy-


----------



## Elmtb (25. November 2002)

So hallo,

Jetzt müsste das gehen. Drückt mal unter diesem Beitrag auf den button mit dem www und dem Häuschen. Oder guckst du hier:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/elmtb/

Was sacht ihr dazu?


----------



## captainhowdy (25. November 2002)

LOB !
schaut gut aus..
und hättet ihr was gegen einen mitfahrer ???
bin auch artig 
cu
-howdy-


----------



## Mr. Kanister (25. November 2002)

@captainhowdy



> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> Also, Freiwillige vor



wenn ich das richtig deute haben die nichts dagegen 



vielleicht fahr ich auch mit - allerdings müsst ihr mir versprechen nicht über mein Radl zu lachen  ; kann auch sein dass noch was dazwischen kommt, aber auf einen mehr oder weniger kommt es dann ja auch net an, oder ???



PS: @ elmtb

wie sieht es denn mit der *Streckenbeschaffenheit* aus ??? Lässt sich auch mit *starrgabel* fahren *????*


----------



## kukuxumusu (25. November 2002)

Ja also, wer kommt denne nun mit ?????


Sacht doch mal an wer dabei sein kann und will. Abfahrt ist ja bekannt. Also um 11hundert an der Tanke Helmstedter Strasse. 

Back in BS. Na schaun wir halt mal wie fix wie so sind.


Jetzt ziert Euch ma nicht so wie ne Prinzessin, gebt ein JA und gut is.




Gruss

BERND


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Kanister (25. November 2002)

an welcher Kreuzung mit welcher straße liegt denn die tanke ???


----------



## feeelix (26. November 2002)

hi!

elmtb, super job gemacht mit der kachte! wird ja 'ne fixe tour! nur zweimal bremsen!!! grins!

mr. kanister, nach der karte sieht es mir alles nach "forst-autobahn" aus. das ginge wohl sicher auch mit starrgabel!

und an alle: ich bin zwar das wochenende in braunschweig, habe aber eigentlich andere to-dos ...

sollte ich doch zeit haben, und das rad wieder mitnehmen, dann käme ich natürlich gern mit.

die tanke ist die esso-tanke helmstedter str. ecke ackerstr.

hoffe, es pisst ('tschuldige) nicht wieder!

feeelix


----------



## kukuxumusu (26. November 2002)

jau,


ich mach für unsere Tour dann mal nene neuen Thread auf...


----------



## Mäxchen (26. November 2002)

hallo Elmtb,

danke für deine nachricht.die karte habe ich mir runtergeladen und gespeichert.ich werde sie mal nach fahren wenn mein neues mtb vor der tür steht  
gerne würde ich bei eurer tour mitmachen,aber ich wäre wahrscheinlich sowas wie der geöffnete fallschirm an euern mtb´s... 

viel spaß bei der tour,und nochmals danke !

gruß mäxchen


----------



## Quen (26. November 2002)

Bitte für Eure Terminplanung einen extra Thread eröffnen!  

Schließe diesen Thread nun mal...


----------

